# Scion T1809 Pioneer headunit.



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I first saw the unit on Ebay and became intrigued with the unit. The unit is a Pioneer head that fits the factory location in my 4 runner. The unit plugs in to the factory harness allowing you to use steering wheel controls without the PAC adapter. The cool thing about the unit is the addition of 3 RCA outputs one with sub control on the factory head. The head has many of the same features of a mid line pioneer head. It also has Sirius/XM control, IPOD control, and MP3/WMA playback. The unit also has a customizable screen saver program available from Scion. You can create your own background. It also has dual illumination blue and amber.

First thing I noticed about the unit is the fairly simple layout. It looks clean and is not cluttered up and hard to navigate. The sub output is only a level control with no built in crossover. The head unit also comes with 4 presets for each of the Scion vehicles and flat. The unit is tuned for each car and you can choose. The second thing I noticed is the boominess of the head. I had to turn the bass down at first. But I think this will be a good thing, I tend to boost my bass on my midbasses in the door around 50 and decrease it around 120. The unit actually has a very clean and good sound to it. 

I am sure that the transport is the cheaper 1 bit unit and I am unsure about the voltage output of the RCA's. I don’t like the fact that they did not include a remote wire for external amps.

Overall the head sounds as good as any basic CD player but does not compare to higher end units like 9255, 880 etc.

It looks good and it fits the car. And I love the fact that it plugs in and allows me to use all of my OEM functions in the car.

Is it worth the $200-$300 price tag? I would say that depends on what you are trying to achieve. If you are trying to keep a stock look this head is for you. It will only fit newer Toyota vehicles.

I have to say I like the unit. 


I will post photos Monday


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Let us know. Some first-generation Scion owners (like myself) are interested in this as an alternative to aftermarket.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

functionality is nice, fairly easy to use, though I find the volume knob used to control the ipod to be a pain in the butt....way too sensitive.... CD player is ok, but I actually thought my ipod sounded better that the cd in that unit.

I just took mine out and replaced it with a drz9255... much better sound without a doubt.

I do miss the convenience of steering and ipod controls though.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a chance to install my Scion Factory Sirius tuner. Works great and integrates nicely. Here are a couple of things I had to do to help with head. When I took the Panasonic out and put the Scion head in I got noise. So when I installed the Sirius tuner I ran a ground wire from the head unit to the frame, this fixed the problem 

I hate the volume knob, but love the steering wheel control. Works much better than my PAC unit. For some reason the sub channel of the head does not work. I have it on in the presetup and in the audio controls. The good thing is the Rockford Power 1000 can choose between 1, 2, or 3 inputs so I have it set to 2. Another problem I have is the FM tuner gives me a crap buzz on just about every radio station. At first I thought that the units FM tuner had gone bad. I tuned in to a local radio station and it came in with perfect clarity. The FM tuner issue really does not bother me because I listen to CD's and Sirius.

Overall the unit is a great unit for a factory/stealth install. The unit will not compete with a 9255 or 800 but it will compete with any basic head


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

try this for the sub output.... turn the head unit off, press and hold Menu and then try turning it on there


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Already did that.


fredridge said:


> try this for the sub output.... turn the head unit off, press and hold Menu and then try turning it on there


----------



## JohnnyCat (May 26, 2008)

nice unit. installed a 4 channel and sub amp the other day using the rca outputs, i was impressed.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I found my problem with the sub. I had an RCA cable that was shorted out. I removed that cable and everything works fine now including the FM.


----------

